# Nichtalltäglich Fischrezepte



## masch1 (4. Februar 2001)

Hi @allIch Poste mal ein paar meiner ca.5000 Fischrezepte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




wer mehr haben möchte melden!!!!!
Serbischer Reis0 g Rauchspeckwürfel, 250 g Zwiebeln, 1 Knoblauchzehe, 1/2 Tasse Würfelbrühe, 1 El. Edelsüßpaprika, 1 El. Tomatenmark, 1 Messerspitze Kümmel, 500 g Fischfilet (Rotbarsch oder Kabeljau), Essig, Salz, 250 g Reis, 1 kleines Lorbeerblatt, 2 Nelken.Die Rauchspeckwürfel auslassen. Im Speckfett 200 g gehackte Zwiebeln und die gehackte Knoblauchzehe hellgelb schwitzen. Mit Würfelbrühe abschrecken. Paprika, Tomatenmark und Kümmel dazugeben. Alles gut mischen. Das Fischfilet in 3 cm große Würfel schneiden, nach dem 3-S-System vorbereiten und mit der Zwiebelschwitze mischen. Zugedeckt sollen die Fischwürfel auf kleiner Flamme 15 Minuten gar dünsten. Gegebenenfalls noch etwas Würfelbrühe auffallen. Den Reis körnig kochen oder Schnellkochreis garen. In den Reis eine leicht angeröstete Zwiebel legen, die mit Lorbeerblatt und Nelken bespickt wurde. Beim Schnellkochreis kommt diese Gewürzzwiebel ins Kochwasser. Den garen Reis in eine vorgewärmte Schüssel geben. Die gewürzte Zwiebelschwitze mit den gargedünsteten Fischfiletwürfeln behutsam dazuschütten. Vorsichtig mischen und heiß auftragen. Buttererbsen oder Tomatensalat dazu reichen.
------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von masch1 am 09-02-2001 um 12:04.]


----------



## masch1 (4. Februar 2001)

Fischtopf auf usbekische Art200 g Zwiebeln, 50 g Pflanzenfett, 20 g Rauchspeckwürfel, 1 Tasse Brühe, 1 El. Edelsüßpaprika, 4 bis 5 El. Tomatenmark, 1 Glas Letscho, 1/2 Tl. Kümmel, 1 Knoblauchzehe, 800 g Fischfilet (Kabeljau oder Rotbarsch), Essig, Salz, 1 Tl. Majoran, 1 Paket Spaghetti.Dünne Zwiebelscheiben mit dem Fett und den Speckwürfeln hellgelb schwitzen. Mit Brühe abschrecken, Paprika und Tomatenmark darunterrühren. Dazu Letscho, Kümmel und kleingeschnittene Knoblauchzehe geben. In die kochende Soße 4 cm große, nach dem 3-S-System vorbereitete Fischfiletwürfel legen und gar ziehen, aber nicht mehr kochen lassen. Zuletzt das Ragout mit Majoran abschmecken. Spaghetti nach Vorschrift kochen, gut abbrausen, abtropfen lassen, wieder erhitzen und das pikante Fischragout darübergießen. Mit marinierten Paprikastreifen garnieren.


------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## masch1 (4. Februar 2001)

Bayrischer Fischtopf600 g Weißkraut, 3 Zwiebeln, 2 Äpfel, 1 Messerspitze Kümmel, 60 g Schweineschmalz, Salz, Pfeffer, 1 Glas Weißwein, 800 g Fischfilet (Kabeljau oder Rotbarsch), Essig, 2 El. Semmelmehl, 1 El. Butter.Das kleingeschnittene Weißkraut mit Zwiebel und Apfelscheiben mischen, den Kümmel dazugeben, im Schweineschmalz halbgar dünsten und mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Den Weißwein aufgießen. Das Fischfilet nach dem 3-S-System vorbereiten, in Portionen teilen und auf das halbgare Kraut legen. Obenauf Semmelmehl streuen und Butterflöckchen verteilen. Im gut vorgeheizten Ofen 25 Minuten backen lassen.


------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## masch1 (4. Februar 2001)

Hausmannskost auf schwedische Art1 El. Pflanzenfett, 1 Zwiebel, 800 g Fischfilet (Kabeljau, Rotbarsch oder Seelachs), Essig, Salz, 200 g Mayonnaise, 1/8 l Milch oder Joghurt, 1 El. gehackte Petersilie, Pfeffer, 1 El. Reibkäse, 3 El. Semmelmehl.Eine feuerfeste Form fetten und mit Zwiebelwürfeln ausstreuen. Das Fischfilet portionieren, nach dem 3-S-System vorbereiten und in die Form legen. Mayonnaise, Milch, gehackte Petersilie, etwas Pfeffer und wenig Salz mit dem Schneebesen glattschlagen. Diese Mischung über das Fischfilet gießen. Obenauf das mit Reibkäse vermischte Semmelmehl streuen. Im gut vorgeheizten Ofen 20 bis 30 Minuten backen, anschließend bei Oberhitze noch 5 Minuten bräunen. - Sie können in die Form auch halbgar gedünstete Gemüsemischungen geben, darauf das Fischfilet anordnen, die Soße darübergießen und alles im Ofen garen.


------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## buggs (4. Februar 2001)

Hai masch1
kannst mir mal vier top Rezepte von Dir zusenden werde sie auf meine HP stellen mit Bild vieleicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## masch1 (4. Februar 2001)

Hi buggsFür welche Fischart wilst du die Rezepte?

------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Uwe (5. Februar 2001)

Hey Masch,das hört sich extrem schmacko an. Würde ich sehr gerne mal probieren. Aber ich hätte da als Laie mal zwei Fragen:
Was ist Letscho und Weißkraut ist was wir Norddeutsche als Weißkohl bezeichnen, oder??Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Guest (5. Februar 2001)

Hi Uwe,
richtig erkannt,
Weißkraut = WeißkohlLetscho ist ein ungarisches Gemüse und besteht aus:
1/3  Paprikaschoten
1/3  Zwiebeln
1/3  Tomaten
das Ganze wird in Streifen geschnitten und gedünstet.Anschlissend pikant(leicht scharf)abgeschmeckt. Dazu gibts Salzkartoffel.

------------------
  WO


----------



## chippog (9. Februar 2001)

rezepte klingen prima! nur eins fiel mir beim serbischen reisfisch auf, katfisch (=seewolf?!) mindestens doppelt so lange garen wie kabeljau. an sonsten läuft mir schon das wasser im munde zusammen. doch vorher 

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## masch1 (9. Februar 2001)

Hi Seehund Seehunde wissen nicht nur wo´s Dorsche gibt sondern auch wie mann sie schmackhaft Zubereitet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 werd mir das Rezept nächste Woche zubereiten jam jam jam 

------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## masch1 (10. Februar 2001)

Hi chippogDanke für den hinweis,habe das Rezept dementsprechend abgeändert 

------------------
_-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## Seehund (10. Februar 2001)

Bei so viel klasse Fischrezepten möchte ich auch gerne eins in diese Seite stellen, geht schnell, ist leicht vorzubereiten, wird auch bei uns an Bord immer wieder gegessen.
Dorschfilet mit Senf-Kräuterkruste
Dorschfilet möglichst mit Haut, salzen, mit Zitrone beträufeln und Pfeffern.
Aus cremiger Butter, Paniermehl, Senf, Kräuter und einem Hauch frischem Knoblauch Krusteln (Krümel beim Streusselkuchen) herstellen. Nicht zu viel Butter verwenden, sonst schwimmt die Kruste im Backofen weg.
Die gewürzten Dorschfilet mit der Haut nach oben in ein gefettete flaches Backblech legen. Die angefertigten Krusteln auf die Dorschfilets geben und leicht andrücken. Das ganze in einen vorgeheizten Backofen bei ca. 220° C ca. 15 Min. backen, bis die Oberfläche goldgelb ist. 
Die Dorschfilet vom Backblech nehmen und servieren. Hierzu eignet sich ein grüner Salat und Salzkartoffeln. 
Dorschfilet mit Senf-Kräuterkruste------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Seehund am 09-02-2001 um 12:56.]


----------

